
Node Nerd - node.js links and tutorials - ryankirkman
http://nodenerd.net/
======
baud
while i enjoy node as much as the next guy, i think that blog misses a few key
usability features:

    
    
      -archive section (its not fun to scroll down n pages to check out what the page is about - you could argue to check the RSS feed, but really...)
    
      -tags (not every post is tagged so ...)
    
      -short description for every post (allows to have more posts in the main page without having to endless scroll)

~~~
mcrittenden
Does this help? <http://nodenerd.net/archive>

------
Tycho
Is Node going to be in a similar situation to RoR and Django in a few years?
i.e. pops up fairly often in job listings compared with every other framework
(barring .net and j2ee obviously), but very very few people have 'years' of
experience with it? Seems like a great opportunity to jump on the bandwagon
and wait for the payoff in 2-3 years.

~~~
reddittor
I asked myself this same question in 2009 and have been working with node
nonstop ever since...

~~~
gmatty
to be honest. i feel like its going to be bigger than either, med-long term

~~~
Tycho
Care to elaborate?

------
chapel
I applaud the effort and most of the content, but find the general usability
appalling. The site is sluggish while scrolling, for no apparent reason. Other
Tumblr sites aren't as heavy as this one. Not only that, there isn't really
any way to easily find what you want, the search is subpar, and having to
manually scroll through all those articles is a pain.

------
joshfinnie
Getting a google search result for "node.js tut" might be more useful than
this site. The concept is great, but entirely unusable!

~~~
ecoffey
What about it is unusable? I think the GitHub commit monitor series is useful
as a working example you can play around with.

~~~
joshfinnie
There's really no delineation between articles. Scanning down the page there
is no trigger for your eyes to stop and read headings, which makes you
completely miss the article on the GitHub commit monitor...

For a website that is meant to be a culmination of information, scanability
should be top priority.

------
kevingorski
Hey HN, thanks for all the feedback about the Tumblr theme I've selected. I've
known that it's needed some love for a while, but it hasn't become my top
priority yet. It sounds like it's detracting enough from the content to ignore
it completely (ahem), so I'll get to that soon.

------
alanh
Argh, please stop telling my system which anti-aliasing method to use!

